# مستعد لاي استفسار عن مكائن انتاج الجبنة المثلثة



## lay2mylove (6 يونيو 2007)

عزيزي مهندس الميكانيك
اذا عندك اي استفسار عن مكائن انتاج الجبنة المثلثة لا تتردد لان اكيد راح اكدر ارضيك بالجواب كون لدي خبرة في هذا المجال مع التحيات اخوكم


----------



## lay2mylove (7 يونيو 2007)

انتظركم انشاء الله


----------



## محمدأبوأنس (4 يناير 2009)

هل لديك صور أو فيديو لمكنة جبنة مثلثات 
وجزاء الله كل خير


----------



## lotfy moner latef (11 فبراير 2009)

lay2mylove قال:


> عزيزي مهندس الميكانيك
> اذا عندك اي استفسار عن مكائن انتاج الجبنة المثلثة لا تتردد لان اكيد راح اكدر ارضيك بالجواب كون لدي خبرة في هذا المجال مع التحيات اخوكم


 أرغب فى انشاء خط انتاج جبنة مثلثات بامكانيات معقولة فقد صدمتنا الاسعار الفلكية للشركات الاجنبية هل من مساعدة


----------



## محمدأبوأنس (11 فبراير 2009)

أخي الذي يحتاج مساعدة في خط الإنتاج فأنا مهندس ميكانيك وأقوم بدراسة ماجستيير يعتمد على تصميم خط إنتاج للجبنة المثلثات وسأبدأ قريبا بإذن الله بالتصميم والدراسة فأنا أعمل مسؤول صيانة في شركة تملك مكنات كوسنر للمثلثات ولكني بحاجة إلى بعض الصور التفصيلية لخط إنتاج من النوع sapal 
و أرغب في معرفة أسعار خطوط الإنتاج


----------



## إلى فلسطين (11 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوتي حبيت امر على هذا اموضوع كون عندي فكرة جيدة حيث اني عملت في هذا المجال:
مكنة تصنيع جبنة المثلثات من أروع المكنات الموجودة من حيث دقة العمل وتواتره ومحور العمل الرئيس لهذه الآلات هي الكامات واعمدة الكامات camshaft , تتألف المكنة عموماً من عدة أقسام رئيسية :
1- مجموعة صب الجبنة 
2-آلية الشل -shell - وهو الغلاف المعدني الرقيق الذي تصب الجبنة ضمنه 
3-آلية الستريب وهو عبارة عن الغلاف المعدني الأخية لقطعة الجبنة
4- آلية التشكيل
5- السخانات الحرارية لضمان احكام اغلاق مثلث الجبنة 
على اية حال اذا احببتم سوف اقوم برفع كتالوك هذه الآلة لكم وهي من انتاج شركة ايطالية رائدة وهي corraza وتعتبر قمة من حيث الأداء والجودة


----------



## lotfy moner latef (11 فبراير 2009)

محمدأبوأنس قال:


> أخي الذي يحتاج مساعدة في خط الإنتاج فأنا مهندس ميكانيك وأقوم بدراسة ماجستيير يعتمد على تصميم خط إنتاج للجبنة المثلثات وسأبدأ قريبا بإذن الله بالتصميم والدراسة فأنا أعمل مسؤول صيانة في شركة تملك مكنات كوسنر للمثلثات ولكني بحاجة إلى بعض الصور التفصيلية لخط إنتاج من النوع sapal
> و أرغب في معرفة أسعار خطوط الإنتاج


 أخى الفاضل
شكرا لاهتمامكم لدى بعض المعلومات المهمة أرجو معرفة كيفية ايصالها لكم والتواصل معكم


----------



## محمدأبوأنس (12 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
أخوتي شكرا لإهتمامكم بمساعدتي 
وأخي إلى فلسطين أرجو منك تحميل ملف مكنة الcorraza إذا استطعت فإني منذ فترة قريبة حصلت على جزء منها 
وأخي lotfy أرجو منك تحميل المعلومات برابط على الموقع و كنت أود بإرفاق إيميلي لكن الموقع يرفض كتابة الإيميل


----------



## lay2mylove (2 سبتمبر 2010)

nothing nothing no


----------



## محمدأبوأنس (6 أكتوبر 2010)

بدأت بتصنيع خط إنتاج مثلثات مؤتمت وإنتهيت من جزء منه ونجح بشكل كبير ولكني أبحث عن ممول أو من يشتري الخط مع العلم أني من سيقوم بتشغيل الخط وتدريب من يقوم بصيانته


----------

